# Brauch Hilfe mit Pseudo Terminals



## jccTeq (6. Juli 2004)

Hey Leute,

ich hab hier ein paar Fragen zum Thema Pseudo-Terminals:

- wieso beeinflussen sich Pseudo-Terminals in einem auf SuSE 6.4 basierenden System gegen seitig (also ptyp0 wird geschlossen, wenn ein Prozess auf ttyp1 beendet wird)?
- wie bekomme ich auf ein SuSE 6.4 System die GNU-Extension mit den Funktionen getpt, unlockpt, grantpt und ptsname?
- wo finde ich Informationen über die verschiedenen Verfahrensweisen mit Pseudo-Terminals über die verschiedenen GLIBC und Kernel-Versionen?

Ich find per google absolut nichts brauchbares zu dem Thema. Ich suche schon seit Tagen. 

Ich hoffe echt, ihr könnt mir helfen, weil nichtmal bei http://www.linuxforen.de finde ich die passenden Antworten...

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------

